# Reserves Named



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*East*
Jason Kidd
Baron Davis
Paul Pierce
Ron Artest
Michael Redd
Kenyon Martin
Jamaal Magloire

*West*
Sam Cassell
Peja Stojakovic
Ray Allen
Brad Miller
Dirk Nowitski
Andrei Kirilenko
Shaquille O'Neal



Shaq, Kidd Lead List of All-Star Reserves 



> Joining Kidd on the East team will be Boston's Paul Pierce and New Orleans' Baron Davis and first-time All-Stars Ron Artest of Indiana, Michael Redd of Milwaukee, Kenyon Martin New Jersey and Jamaal Magloire of New Orleans.
> 
> First-timers Sam Cassell of Minnesota and Andrei Kirilenko of Utah join O'Neal, Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki, Peja Stojakovic and Brad Miller of Sacramento and Seattle's Ray Allen on the West squad.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Well the people who deserved it: Cassell and Miller made it. .

Ray Ray is a surprise, but he is a great player.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Those are about what I expected I guess. I didn't think Allen should have made it though. Bad team, didn't play enough games in my mind. Glad to see Kirlilenko on, but disappointed to not see Walker on it.

As for the East, I'm happy Magloire made it. He keeps on improving every year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Where the **** is Brand he should be in it over Ak. And u cant say cuz he was hurt becuase look at Ray allen he missed alot more games. Where the **** is Stephon? I hate the ****ing coaches.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> Those are about what I expected I guess. I didn't think Allen should have made it though. Bad team, didn't play enough games in my mind. Glad to see Kirlilenko on, but disappointed to not see Walker on it.
> 
> As for the East, I'm happy Magloire made it. He keeps on improving every year.


Why would Walker make it? J/w.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Randolph averages 20-10+ and he can't even swing a reserve nomination? :nonono:

Good to see Michael Redd make it. Where's LeBron, though?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Brand was second in efficency and he cant make it the all-star game is a joke.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would Walker make it? J/w.


I'm not necessarily saying he deserves it, I'm just more disappointed because I'm a fan. On a team like the Mavs, it's hard to pick All-stars because they have four major contributors.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not necessarily saying he deserves it, I'm just more disappointed because I'm a fan. On a team like the Mavs, it's hard to pick All-stars because they have four major contributors.


Ah, gotcha. It is hard to pick on those teams.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Kinda shocked not to see LeBron, considering all the hype. Obviously the coaches didn't buy into it?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, no LeBron.. :yes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to see that Ron Ron made it in. He deserved it.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think Lebron probably shouldn't be on it. The only real reason would be for the fans, and they will get their fix at the rookie game.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

man i'm so sick of that efficiency crap. Brand aint even the best player on his own team. He'll get you like 18 and 10 and then stop playing


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

u never know what ur talking about have u even seen him play.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

LOL, west has five seven footers and east only has two guys over 6'9'' who aren't even 7 feet. Too bad they dont play for keeps or the east would be destroyed.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

noep you never know what you're talking about. Big upping STEVE MOORE like that aint IKE DIOGU'S team. If he shot 30 times a game and moore shot 2 who cares? Ike is the star of that team. [email protected] moore. And i've watched brand in alot of games this year. Some even in spanish and I just turn down the volume. He's a solid player. That's all. He can't carry a team on either side of the ball.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They did a pretty good job with the selectations this year. Honestly it would have been a crime if Redd was left out after what he has done for the Bucks. And the Bucks do not have a much better supporting cast than LeBron, TMac or Pierce.

The only beef I have is Ray Allen making it when he's missed like 25 games, I would of gone with Antoine Walker or Carmello Anthony.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Brand doesn't help his team win.

And based on talent I doubt Brand would have made it over Randolhp either or Marion and maybe Gasol.

Walker and Anthony? Those guys had no shot in my opinion.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> They did a pretty good job with the selectations this year. Honestly it would have been a crime if Redd was left out after what he has done for the Bucks. And the Bucks do not have a much better supporting cast than LeBron, TMac or Pierce.
> 
> The only beef I have is Ray Allen making it when he's missed like 25 games, I would of gone with Antoine Walker or Carmello Anthony.



Ditto


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was surprised no Nuggets made it. Anthony definitely should have instead of Kirilenko. If only for the fact that the Nuggets are holding a playoff spot, and over-achieveing to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm really happy to see that Andrei Kirilenko made it.

EDIT:



> I was surprised no Nuggets made it. Anthony definitely should have instead of Kirilenko. If only for the fact that the Nuggets are holding a playoff spot, and over-achieveing to the fullest extent of the law.


I did not see this quote before I made the above post! I am not hating Carmelo Anthony!


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> I was surprised no Nuggets made it. Anthony definitely should have instead of Kirilenko. If only for the fact that the Nuggets are holding a playoff spot, and over-achieveing to the fullest extent of the law.


I disagree, you could make an argument, but he shouldn't have "definitely" made it. AK is one of the most complete players and Anthony, while he isn't bad, he's good, but he still needs work, if you know what I mean.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Interesting thing to me is that the west has five internationals out of twelve (at least if you count the way the NBA does, never understood personally how Tim Duncan is considered "international") and the east only one. Definitely reflects the west's aggressive scouting overseas the last X years, and not incidently why the west is dominant, IMO. And with guys like Parker, Ginobili, Barbosa, Nene, Pavlovic just coming into the L., likely to continue.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree, you could make an argument, but he shouldn't have "definitely" made it. AK is one of the most complete players and Anthony, while he isn't bad, he's good, but he still needs work, if you know what I mean.


I know what you're saying dude. As I said in an earlier post on this thread, I'm happy to see Kirilenko on it, and think he is worthy. I jus think Anthony should have made it over him. But the West has so many good forwards, that nobody would ever agree on every selection.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

There was a predictions thread a month or so ago, a supporting member should try to search for that so we can compare our predictions.

I think the only ones I got wrong were Redd over Marbury and Magloire over Ilgauskas.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

man BOOZER GOT SNUBBED BIG TIME. He's a pf/c he should have made it over magloire


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kawika</b>!
> Interesting thing to me is that the west has five internationals out of twelve (at least if you count the way the NBA does, never understood personally how Tim Duncan is considered "international") and the east only one. Definitely reflects the west's aggressive scouting overseas the last X years, and not incidently why the west is dominant, IMO. And with guys like Parker, Ginobili, Barbosa, Nene, Pavlovic just coming into the L., likely to continue.


If Duncan isn't an international then you shouldn't consider Magloire one since he went to a US college and wasn't scouted overseas.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Brand doesnt help his team win are u ****ing kidding he is this team. He doesnt ***** about getting the ball or any of that crap he goes and gets the ball. When he does get the ball it's gonna be two points. Plus he might be the best defensive pf. If u think that about brand u havent seen him play or u are just ignorant.

* -EDIT-

You dont need to lace every post with profanity. *


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying dude. As I said in an earlier post on this thread, I'm happy to see Kirilenko on it, and think he is worthy. I jus think Anthony should have made it over him. But the West has so many good forwards, that nobody would ever agree on every selection.


We can agree on that. .


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> man BOOZER GOT SNUBBED BIG TIME. He's a pf/c he should have made it over magloire


Boozer is not a C. He is an undersized PF. Almost any team in the league would rather have Magloire.


I think it is stupid that 20-game Ray Allen makes it over Nash and Andre Miller.

Brand the best defensive PF? Are you kidding me? His defense aside from some blocked shots is pure average.

Anthony definately didn't deserve it. The best players on the Nuggets right now are Camby and Miller and Anthony is just a good rookie but not even close to allstar at this point.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Brand doesnt help his team win are u ****ing kidding he is this team. He doesnt ***** about getting the ball or any of that crap he goes and gets the ball. When he does get the ball it's gonna be two points. Plus he might be the best defensive pf. If u think that about brand u havent seen him play or u are just ignorant.


yep and all that is reflected in their "outstanding record" this year and last year huh? You act like brand is a rookie. Everyone knows what he can do and when the game is on the line he don't want the ball. Maggette is the clips leader. Not brand


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

Very good choices.

2 Kings
2 Wolves
2 Lakers
only 1 Spur
and 1 Mav :laugh: 

I was ecstatic to see AK-47 make it. The man is a monster and he is still very young and improving each year. In another 2yrs he's going to be killing people

I'm VERY happy that Brad made it. He deserves it. So :sour: to all you naysayers at the beginning of the season that the only reason he made all star last season was because he was in the East.

Redd is FINALLY getting the recognition he deserves. Classy guy.

Now if I can just talk Peja and Brad into turning the ASG down and staying in Sacramento to REST!! during that break I'd be even happier.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Boozer is not a C. He is an undersized PF. Almost any team in the league would rather have Magloire.
> ...


boozer is what? 6 9? magloire is like 6 10 and have no weight on him whatsoever. NO doubt man. NO way in hell ray allen should be on this team


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

i think we should all just agree that Brand is a very good player that could stand to do a little bit more on defense, and didn't deserve to make the team this year.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> If Duncan isn't an international then you shouldn't consider Magloire one since he went to a US college and wasn't scouted overseas.


I believe Magliore is from Canada, y'know a country. Tim Duncan is from the *US* Virgin Islands. Overseas maybe, but not a country.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ther is no way Maggette is the leader and Brand is the best defensive pf. How mant times have u seen him play?


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> Very good choices.
> 
> 2 Kings
> ...


it's cool man. Kings are 0 and 2 against the mavs and got sent home by them last year. Yall can have ya 2 allstar starters. Prolly be the highlight of ya teams season


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Ther is no way Maggette is the leader and Brand is the best defensive pf. How mant times have u seen him play?


I've seen about 45 percent of brands games for his career. Wgn showed alot of bulls games and the spanish channel shows alot of clips games. Brand is not the best defensive pf in the west. Better than kg? duncan? LOl that's just not that smart. Maggette is the clips leader. They always give him the ball in the clutch and go away from brand.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

people who got jipped

Randolph..anytime u average 20-10 you should be guaranteed
Anthony
Lebron
Mike Bibby

people who should not have made it

magloire....i dont care how much hes improved...he isnt all star worthy

allen- 19 games? The fans are dumb enough to vote for people who dont play enough...the coaches should be ashamed

kirilenko- he's doing well, but harpring is not far off his game...and the jazz are dead last in their division. With the west so strong, the Jazz dont need all star representation


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Boozer is 6'8 and not athletic really, Magloire is 6'11 and has some of the longest arms in the league.

That's no difference?


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> people who got jipped
> 
> Randolph..anytime u average 20-10 you should be guaranteed
> ...


Too bad Harpring is injured and Harpring isn't close to AK. Um, you need a backup center? Who else would you choose? Yeah.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> it's cool man. Kings are 0 and 2 against the mavs and got sent home by them last year. Yall can have ya 2 allstar starters. Prolly be the highlight of ya teams season



You just keep on telling yourself that *allas is not a joke in this league. Maybe one day you'll wake up:laugh: 

Mavs are trash and apparently even the coaches in the West feel the exact same way


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There is no way that Maggette is the Clippers leader that show hoe smart u are. Dam the basketball IQ on this board is very low. U dont know anything about D if ur a Mavs fan.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Boozer is 6'8 and not athletic really, Magloire is 6'11 and has some of the longest arms in the league.
> 
> That's no difference?


yeah but boozer is put together nicely man. He's a big dude.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mavs are the trash that served you guys 2 times already this season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Better PF defenders than Elton Brand.

Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Rasheed Wallace, Kenyon Martin, Amare Stoudemire, Ben Wallace, Jermaine O'Neal, Karl Malone and a lot more players who specialize on defense like PJ Brown for example.

When has Elton Brand EVER shut down someone? He can't even shut down Donnell Harvey. He gets some blocks a game but he can't stop his man.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

It just goes to show you how well Allen has played this year, even if it was for a short period of time.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the mavs have 5 capable scorers. They have like 3 guys who average around 18 or 19 a game then nash at 14. Howard was averaging 14 points as a starter. And to be honest the mavs have 2 players participating in allstar weekend just like your team does cause howard is on the rookie team. *shrugs* The mavs are trash but they sent ya team packing last year and beat them 2 times already. Including one game where yall blew a 14 point lead in the second half. *shrugs*


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

I´m just glad to see the wolves get 3 All-Stars...


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

Not bad, but I'm a bit disappointed that Sprewell didn't get picked.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Joe Johnson played better than Allen over basically the same span of time.
Does that make him an allstar? No and neither should be Ray Allen when you have Andre Miller who is leading his team and playing very well and Steve Nash of course.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> I´m just glad to see the wolves get 3 All-Stars...


They got 3?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

The fact Ray Allen is on the team over Brand is laughable. He shouldnt of even made it over his own teammate Rashard Lewis.

Nice to see Sam I Am make it though.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Joe Johnson played better than Allen over basically the same span of time.
> Does that make him an allstar? No and neither should be Ray Allen when you have Andre Miller who is leading his team and playing very well and Steve Nash of course.


That being said, is Joe Johnson leading his team to victory?


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Twolves only got 3, must have been a misread or something.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

His team is missing their most valueable player.

Is Ray Allen leading his team to victory? No, the Sonics are hardly any better than the Suns.
They got a good start of the season without Allen and since then are very very mediocre.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> The fact Ray Allen is on the team over Brand is laughable. He shouldnt of even made it over his own teammate Rashard Lewis.


:yes:


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> His team is missing their most valueable player.
> 
> Is Ray Allen leading his team to victory? No, the Sonics are hardly any better than the Suns.
> They got a good start of the season without Allen and since then are very very mediocre.


I think the standings stand for themselves. Good day.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ray should have made it if he played more I think he is the best offensive player in the league.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> There is no way that Maggette is the Clippers leader that show hoe smart u are. Dam the basketball IQ on this board is very low. U dont know anything about D if ur a Mavs fan.


Its obvious that your the one with the low ball IQ if you think Brand is the best defensive PF in the game. I dont think you will find one person who would agree with that.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75683&forumid=27

Just look at this chart.... everyone but Elton is playing in the allstar game... bs. Dont feed me any lines about wins and losses, otherwise alot of guys wouldn't be there... Ray Allen, while others like Lebron shouldn't even be considered, however many feel he might be deserving, including myself.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Watch and then eat ****.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Watch and then eat ****.


?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the standings stand for themselves. Good day.


Seattle 4-6
Phoenix 4-6

So what is Seattle's record in the 20 games with Ray? About the same as Phoenix.

Over the last 10 games. Phoenix missed the most valueable player for them and better than anyone on the Sonics too.
And the Suns were on a what? 5-6 game road trip? with 9 games in 12 games?

And the Suns had the toughest december and january schedules in the entire league according to ESPN Insider.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey, I nailed the east reserves 100%. Was wrong about Brand, Gasol, Payton making the west though (I missed AK-47, Miller, Allen).


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Its obvious that your the one with the low ball IQ if you think Brand is the best defensive PF in the game. I dont think you will find one person who would agree with that.


No I do agree. I think Brand is the best defensive power forward to ever live. I think Oliver Miller is the skinniest too.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Seattle 4-6
> Phoenix 4-6
> 
> ...


Strength of schedule is important, but if you don't win, what does that mean? You can blame it on that? Hardly, if you can win, it shows a lot, but if you lose...so what?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And Seattle loses as well which nullifies your point!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

No lie, I really expected Lebron and Odom to make it. I just think Lebron will tear the league to shreds in the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> And Seattle loses as well which nullifies your point!


But Seattle is still in the playoff hunt, can you say the same for the Suns?


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75683&forumid=27
> 
> Just look at this chart.... everyone but Elton is playing in the allstar game... bs. Dont feed me any lines about wins and losses, otherwise alot of guys wouldn't be there... Ray Allen, while others like Lebron shouldn't even be considered, however many feel he might be deserving, including myself.


um no boozer aint make it, reef aint make it, randolph aint make it.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah Twolves have 3: KG, Cassell and Saunders...should have had Sprewell as well...


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Yeah Twolves have 3: KG, Cassell and Saunders...should have had Sprewell as well...


Oh, you were talking about the coach as well. Clever. .


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> But Seattle is still in the playoff hunt, can you say the same for the Suns?


And Ray Allen has nothing to do with that.

Ray Allen worse numbers while team success is the same in that time. That's the bottom line.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> And Ray Allen has nothing to do with that.
> ...


I see. Well I'm just looking forward to the playoffs. See you there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think Ray Allen absolutely deserves to be in the all-star game.

He's played over 20 games which is a sizeable sample and in those games he has perhaps been the best shooting guard in the league.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No he wasn't and his team was playing no better than before.


Seattle is 10th in the West who are they beating out? Seattle ain't making the playoffs.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

man come on dog. That's bs. flip murray played well for the first 2 months of the seasion. Does that mean he should be an allstar? 

If that's the case then fin should have made the team over allen cause he's been torching it the past 2 months as well. 

None of these guys should be on the team.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Seattle does have an outside shot of making it. If Denver falters, and Seattle improves a bit on D, they might find their way in. It would be a shame if they beat a team like denver out though.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> man come on dog. That's bs. flip murray played well for the first 2 months of the seasion. Does that mean he should be an allstar?
> 
> If that's the case then fin should have made the team over allen cause he's been torching it the past 2 months as well.
> ...


Last 2 weeks, yes? Last 2 months, no.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Last 2 weeks, yes? Last 2 months, no.


man peeps kill me thinking they know EVERYTHING


finley is averaging 21 points, 6 boards, and 3 dimes on 46 percent shooting from 2 land and 46 percent shooting from 3 land over the past 2 months. So if allen can make it only playing 20 games then why can't fins rough november be tossed out the window? lol


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> man peeps kill me thinking they know EVERYTHING
> ...


It's funny how you make me seem so "arrogant", but I'll keep that in mind.

And maybe it's because of the fact Dirk made it.

Who would you have chosen? Dirk, Finley, Walker or Nash? Or maybe all 4, since that seems to be what you're leaning towards.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Be realistic...Seattle is not going to finish above Denver. They´ll probably finish ahead of Utah due to Harping´s injury and if they´re lucky, Memphis will mess up its golden oppurtunity and slip down to 9th, leaving Seattle to grab 8th....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> man peeps kill me thinking they know EVERYTHING
> ...


Great point Merc


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

didn't I already say that finley didn't deserve to make the team? Did I say walker should be on it? But nash should have MOS DEF OVER ALLEN. But peeps are trying to validate allen being on the team when he's only played in like 20 games. Well there are players like fin who started out slow and have been on fire for 2 months now. Does that mean they should be left off the team if allen makes it? Allen, fin, walker, none of those guys should have made this team but ray did cause of his name


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> didn't I already say that finley didn't deserve to make the team? Did I say walker should be on it? But nash should have MOS DEF OVER ALLEN. But peeps are trying to validate allen being on the team when he's only played in like 20 games. Well there are players like fin who started out slow and have been on fire for 2 months now. Does that mean they should be left off the team if allen makes it? Allen, fin, walker, none of those guys should have made this team but ray did cause of his name


I find it funny how we can debate this for days or weeks, but if we could just see how the coaches voted, maybe that would make more sense, but I don't think they ever release that information.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree. I find arguing on these boards always leads to personal insults, and non-sensical comebacks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> What good is being big in the postseason and regular season if you don't win a championship?
> 
> Bottom line is it always comes down to whether you win or not. Yes, Jason Williams has never won, but then again, neither has Steve Nash.


Has Ray Allen ever won?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

no Cavs? Where is Boozer, Z and Lebron?

Barkley said Boozer should be there. Stein said Z should be there.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Has Ray Allen ever won?


It's funny how you have to bring up one of my arguments in a different thread. I admit it, I was wrong. I wonder how often someone does that.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> I find it funny how we can debate this for days or weeks, but if we could just see how the coaches voted, maybe that would make more sense, but I don't think they ever release that information.


well i know that you can't vote for your own players and that it was very close from what i overheard


The coaches were asked to vote for seven players in their respective conferences – two guards, two forwards, one center and two players regardless of position. They were not permitted to vote for players from their own


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> well i know that you can't vote for your own players and that it was very close from what i overheard
> ...


I wonder how a tiebreaker would be worked out, because for all we know, there could've been like 10 ties.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

merc I agree with you that Allen shouldn´t have made it over Nash but you can´t use the "just take Finley´s last 2 months" argument, because the fact that he played a dissapointing November is the truth. In the case of Allan,well...he simply didn´t play in that period.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> no Cavs? Where is Boozer, Z and Lebron?
> 
> Barkley said Boozer should be there. Stein said Z should be there.


Barkley is a comedian and Stein is a self-promoted NBA insider.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> I find it funny how we can debate this for days or weeks, but if we could just see how the coaches voted, maybe that would make more sense, but I don't think they ever release that information.


That's pretty much the bottom line. The coaches, *NBA* coaches as a matter of fact, voted in Ray Allen, not AL9045. 


Another thing:what would the NBA coaches have to gain by snubbing other players and picking Ray Allen? A raise in paycheck?


The coaches must have had a pretty damn good reason to pick Ray Allen for the all-star game.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> merc I agree with you that Allen shouldn´t have made it over Nash but you can´t use the "just take Finley´s last 2 months" argument, because the fact that he played a dissapointing November is the truth. In the case of Allan,well...he simply didn´t play in that period.


i don't think fin should have been on the team either. that's why it's so rediculous that player that has missed half of the first half of the season is considered an allstar


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

BigAmare you can´t have so many all-stars from a losing team, there are no excuses for that...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

The reason Allen was chosen is that there are no other good SG's in the West to choose from. Coaches probably looked at positions when voting for all-star guards. They majority of coaches probably voted for Cassell and a SG. That SG in most cases was Ray Allen just because there really is no one else to choose. Spreewell and Finley both played nicely but Allen, even in less time, put up SUPERSTAR numbers.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Fans and Coaches voting system: See my post "remember ..."

Winning is everything!
The best excuse is "no excuse"
Individual stats are deceiving.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Boozer >>>>> Martin, Maglore.

Snubbed bigtime. Also, those who question Boozers size, he is only around 6'8", but with a 9'1" reach, so he essentially plays like a 6'10". Bosh a 6'11' player has a 9'1" , so you can't say Booozer is undersized.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

I doubt Allen got a lot of votes, he probably barely edged out Nash...Sprewell is nearly as good as a Sg as Allen(not as good though), plus Sprewell actually played all season AND is on a winning team(#2 in the West)


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> The reason Allen was chosen is that there are no other good SG's in the West to choose from. Coaches probably looked at positions when voting for all-star guards. They majority of coaches probably voted for Cassell and a SG. That SG in most cases was Ray Allen just because there really is no one else to choose. Spreewell and Finley both played nicely but Allen, even in less time, put up SUPERSTAR numbers.



Originally posted by merc_cuban!


man peeps kill me thinking they know EVERYTHING


finley is averaging 21 points, 6 boards, and 3 dimes on 46 percent shooting from 2 land and 46 percent shooting from 3 land over the past 2 months. So if allen can make it only playing 20 games then why can't fins rough november be tossed out the window? lol 


fin is playing exxxxxxxxtremly well and abused allen the other night as well in their first meeting of the season. The west didn't need another sg cause francis can play both positions they should have chosen another PG.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i thinked odom should of been it, but i dont think he was snubbed. It was either him or Martin, and the coaches voted martin. Martin is a good choice though with his team better and all. I just think its not right Odoms not in there


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Boozer is PF, whereas Magloire is C. Competition in C is really weak in East, Even B.Wallace is a PF in his own team...that shows how desperate the situation at C in the East is. And Martin...well Boozer in my opinion is better than Martin but you can´t undermine the team records.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i thinked odom should of been it, but i dont think he was snubbed. It was either him or Martin, and the coaches voted martin. Martin is a good choice though with his team better and all. I just think its right Odoms not in there


Why can't everyone be like this? :clap:.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

merc, Francis doesn´t even deserve to be in the game at all...he will end up getting less minutes than Cassell. remember, who is the coach..?


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Odom has been playing like an all-star since he moved to pf...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Boozer isn't better than Martin. Boozer is a role player like Eric Dampier.

Boozer also is not a good defender at all.

Sure Boozer can put up pretty big numbers against really bad matchups like Ruffin and the Sonics who don't even have a PF but against good competition Boozer is nothing special really.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

What can martin do that Boozer can´t?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> What can martin do that Boozer can´t?


be on a winning team. as you probably noticed nobody from losing teams got in except on the starters


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Boozer also is not a good defender at all.
> 
> Sure Boozer can put up pretty big numbers against really bad matchups like Ruffin and the Sonics who don't even have a PF but against good competition Boozer is nothing special really.


These are 2 False statements if I have ever seen them


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*I agree*

Boozer has been playing better than KMart

Also, Zach has played amazing. top 10 fantasy in the league. He deserves to be there, but if you arent a die-hard follower, you wouldnt even notice.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> What can martin do that Boozer can´t?


defend, run the floor


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Ray Allen is also in a losing team, just like Boozer, yet he makes it even though he was ab sent half of the season...how do you justify that?

P.S. What is your definition of "losing team"? I accept it as below .500....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Ray Allen is also in a losing team, just like Boozer, yet he makes it even though he was ab sent half of the season...how do you justify that?
> 
> P.S. What is your definition of "losing team"? I accept it as below .500....



the 11 worst teams in the league as of now....coaches put nobody from those teams in as reserves


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

They should have voted in Zydrunas Ilgauskus just to make up for last year when the poor guy made it to the All-Star team only to get like 1 minute of PT.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Did boozerr get more votes than Martinf from the fan voting?


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> What can martin do that Boozer can´t?


Um.. he is a way better defender, 10x atlectic, can lead his team to the finals.

Why do people say cavs have 3 potenial alll star when their team sucks?


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Did boozerr get more votes than Martinf from the fan voting?


**** no! no one likes boozer. he is a loser


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Did boozerr get more votes than Martinf from the fan voting?


K-Mart was 3rd among East forwards.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Because:
1) LeBron is the future

2) Boozer ahs stepped up his game...a lot!

3) Lack of C competition. remember that Wallace not even the C of his own team, Okur is...hence Z and magloire are the only 2 "good" C s in the East. and Z is a seven footer...remember that east has no seven footers compared to West´s 5...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: I agree*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Boozer has been playing better than KMart
> 
> Also, Zach has played amazing. top 10 fantasy in the league. He deserves to be there, but if you arent a die-hard follower, you wouldnt even notice.


I dont see who Zach should be in there over. Definitley not over Kirilenko. Zach right now does play on one side of the ball and thats offense


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

there is a reason that zach didn;t make the team... drug charges earlier in the year.. i hate to say it but it is true.. coaches hate that kinda ****.. zach should have been in it over AK.. in my mind AK doesn't really deserve it... i would have put brand and walker in it before i put aK in.. i am happy that redd made it yet i am disapointed that lebron didn;t make it.. i think just because he is a rookie and even though he is carring his team he still doesn;t have the respect of the coaches... there are many more years for lebron don't worry about him... Z isn;t a surprise not to make it... he is playing like **** this year... simple as that.. Melo should have made it also but the same goes for him just as lebron

Now i am honestly wondering why Donyell Marshall didn;t make the team... i know alot of you would disagree but i think he plays just as important of a role as Kenyon Martin to there teams and Donyell' s stats are better then kenyons since the trade... kinda surprised Lamar got the shaft too.. playing really well and teh heat are slowly creeping up on the rest of the east... Anyou cant say taht Elton didn;t play enough games.... what the **** is shaq doing on there. get your head straight man


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> 
> 
> Um.. he is a way better defender, 10x atlectic, can lead his team to the finals.
> ...


oh so now Kenyon Martin led the Nets to the finals. I guess Kerry Kittles did too.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Well...Nowitzki D is worse than Zach´s...and statistically speaking Zach is having a significantly better year than Nowitzki. I am NOT saying he is a better palyer than Nowitzki but his performance so far has been better...but ofcourse team records cannot be ignored...so...Nowitzki gets voted in by the coaches...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> there is a reason that zach didn;t make the team... drug charges earlier in the year.. i hate to say it but it is true.. coaches hate that kinda ****.. zach should have been in it over AK.. in my mind AK doesn't really deserve it... i would have put brand and walker in it before i put aK in..


Please say why and dont use stats because its going to go against you


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

agreed that finley should have made it over allen.. ray is playing awesome right now but Dallas has a winning record Finleys stats are off teh chain in the last two months. and he desserves to be on that team more then dirk...

but hey why are we arguing.. its not like they are gonna change the team.....

Here are my alternates... in case of injury

East
guards- Lebron James, Marbury... RIP (he deserves it... cary's his team in crunch time)
forwards- Donyell Marshall, Lamar, Mashburn.( you know that he would be on the team if he wasnt injured)
Centers- the Ill ga ga (ilgauskes), ALonzo mourning.. just aas a farewell tribute

West
guards- Steve Nash, Micheal Finley, 
Forwards- Melo, Zach, Antoine
Centers- there wouldn't be any.. they woul [ut another forward..already two resere centers.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

I´d say: Sprewell>Finley>Allen


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

> Please say why and dont use stats because its going to go against you


just wondering what statement would you like me to prove? there are about 3 in there... be a bit more specific


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Why do people say Kirilenko didn´t deserve the spot..? He undoubtedly is the leader of a team which has a good record. Alright, they´re the bottom of the Midwest, but they´re still in playoff contention, at 9th spot. And overall, they are 14th, better than half of the teams in NBA. Hell they´re better than Seattle yet Allen gets voted in with 20 games started...by the end of the year he will receive some consideration for the dpoy award...he definately deserves his spot...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> 
> 
> just wondering what statement would you like me to prove? there are about 3 in there... be a bit more specific





> > Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> > there is a reason that zach didn;t make the team... drug charges earlier in the year.. i hate to say it but it is true.. coaches hate that kinda ****.. zach should have been in it over AK.. in my mind AK doesn't really deserve it... i would have put brand and walker in it before i put aK in..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> I´d say: Sprewell>Finley>Allen


Sprewell is DEFINATELY not better than Finley. Sprewell is the third option only on the Wolves, Finley is the leader of the Mavs.

Sprewell is over the hill with some good games every now and then. Joe Johnson shut him down to 2 points and 2 points on an intentional foul at the end of the game.
That's not allstar.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

BigAmare I didn´t say he was better...I just said based on this year´s performance he deserves it more. Well...true Sprewell is the 3rd option behind KG and Cassell. But doesn´t that make his stats even more admirable. How many 3rd option players can achieve his stats? None. And by the way, I don´t know why you say Finley is their leader...I always thought of Nash as the floor general of the Mavs, Finley might be a better scorer, but on offense Finley would still be the #2 option behind Nowitzki...I mean Nowitzki plays for a reason, and it is not his defense...


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought Marbury would have made it. Guess they cant have three points gards though.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Sprewell is DEFINATELY not better than Finley. Sprewell is the third option only on the Wolves, Finley is the leader of the Mavs.
> ...


Yes, Sprewell is better than Finely. 

I'm curious as to what your point on this Sprewell is 3rd option on Wolves, while Finley is the 1st option on the Mavs. 

Personally, I think Dirk is the 1st Mavs option. 

So, because Sprewell had one bad game against the Suns, you're defining his overall game based on that one game?? :uhoh:

How about the 35 he dropped on the Kings/Lakers???


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Biggest question:

Why didn't Lebron make the team?????????


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Ballscientist: the answer to your question is: Micheal Redd

But there is a bigger question: Why didn´t Marbury make it?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Biggest question:
> 
> Why didn't Lebron make the team?????????


he'll be in plenty of them. he's in the rookie team good enough for me.

I don't know why Ray Allen in there. he's my favorite player but he barely played this year. put in Finley.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Ballscientist: the answer to your question is: Micheal Redd
> 
> But there is a bigger question: Why didn´t Marbury make it?


yup. Marbury crazy snub. he's having a monster season. second in assists?


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Ballscientist: the answer to your question is: Micheal Redd
> 
> But there is a bigger question: Why didn´t Marbury make it?


My guess is because when fan voting started he was on the Western Conference ballot, but since he was traded to the Eastern Conference he can't play for the West anymore. Also since he was on the ballot for the West he is discluded to play for the East. So it's a double-edged sword against him. Although he does deserve to be an All-Star.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I love that Kirilenko made it, but Stephon being snubbed! That is insane...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I know Jermaine sat out the last game, and baron has sat out the last two. If they're not healthy, who do you think is gonna replace them?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the coaches did a good job but there are two things I want to get out of the way. 

Odom > Martin. I like Kenyon a lot but I have to give credit where credit is due, I think Odom has played better than him all season and has really made the Heat very competitive while filling up the stat sheet. 

Zach Randolph>Brad Miller. I like Brad Miller and think he is having a great season but the fact that Zach Randolph got sacrificed because of Miller or maybe even Dirk is not good. He has been tremendous this season. Now that I think about it, I wish they would just get rid of fan voting altogether because Yao doesn't deserve to be in the game. Hopefully Shaq will fake an injury so Zach can be added to the team. Yao should be in the rookie-soph game this year. Miller is fine.

I also want to say that I called AK-47 making the All-Star game over 6 weeks ago. I think this game is the perfect showcase to casual fans to really see that he is one of the best players in the NBA. I really like his game and he makes it possible for really skinny guys to be contributors if you use your heart and tenacity to play the game (not taking anything away from his talent because he is super talented). 

Congrats Andre. :yes:


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

this reserves are a joke.. 

and people think fan voting is ****ty


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

rapsfan marbury´s all-star votes were transferred...but the real question is how come the coaches didn´t vote him in? I´m guessing its the record 22-27.But thats not his fault and the Knicks have definately improved since his arrival. 

and Hong kong foey:
Odom>martin: hmmm...I don´t know...odom is definately more skilled, but Martin is the on a team with a winning record on top of the Atlantic division. True, he has Kidd...but as I said before, coaches don´t accept excuses when it comes to all-star selections...

Randolph>Miller: No way! Randolph might be a memmber of the 20/10 club but the #2 reason why the Kings are leading the West is B.Miller. I doubt Kings fans really miss Webber that much. Plus Randolph is the #1 option on offense in Portland, so obviously he gets more points...and with extra minutes...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> I know Jermaine sat out the last game, and baron has sat out the last two. If they're not healthy, who do you think is gonna replace them?


odom will repace jermaine for sure if Jo is out....


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

why is it funny chapi?


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

I can't believe Randolph didn't make it. I thought for sure he'd be on the West reserves.

I'm surprised more people haven't complained about that.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm a fan of Ray's so I'm glad he made it. Whether he deserves it is another question. Maybe the coaches feel sorry that he wasn't invited to the THREE POINT SHOOTOUT the 2 previous years? He's arguably the best shooter in this league, and not have him at the shootout is a joke. I think this is a makeup for him. Also he was robbed of his spot last year thanks to MJ. MJ was still pretty decent but he wasn't quite as good as Allen, who had better all-around stats.

My question is, how come Martin made it over Reef??? Put Martin in the hawks and they'd still be a losing team. Reef is a 20/10 guy, and among the top in efficiency. In the weak weak east, guys like him should be the obvious choice for all-star.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray Allen, one of my favorite players, did NOT deserve to go. Maggette has played the whole season with great stats. 

There should be a rule that if you dont qualify statistically, you cant be in the game. That means Shaq should be out too. And people arguing for Elton Brand should not for that reason.

This is about THIS SEASON, NOT TALENT.


LeBron, my top player, DID have all-star numbers all-around. Look them up. You cant deny it

Does LeBron have a case? No. The other players picked, statistically, are about right with LeBron. Jason Kidd and Michael Redd are who I'm mainly talking about. You say "there cant be an all-star game without jason kidd." And the coaches think this way also. They give guys bids with previous seasons in their mind, which a smart voter shouldnt do. I'm not saying Kidd shouldnt be there, so the example probably applies to Shaq more. No matter how hard you try, you cant get previous season out of your head. Michael Redd deserves it over LeBron. You know why? Because he has better numbers overall, which has a very high correlation with having a good season for your team. Lamar Odom deserves it over Kenyon Martin as well. 

So what I'm trying to say is that anyone who says LeBron wasnt close to making it are underground haters or just uninformed people. Saying that he wasnt close is different from saying he probably doesnt deserve it but he was probably the last player out. 

I'm all about being fair. I'm not into "oh, this team's doing well, so they MUST have this many all-stars" or "this guys always in the game, he should be there" or "he's a 19 yr old in all-star contention, he has to be there". 

It should be: everyone is equal starting this season. 

"oh, c'mon, it's for the fans though" - well, let the fans know who exactly are all stars in 03-04.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> why is it funny chapi?


No LEBRON/BRAND/WALKER


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I guess Ralph Lawler is gonna sue somebody since Elton Brand didnt make it. I knew he wouldnt. He gets no respect around the NBA.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> I´d say: Sprewell>Finley>Allen


no way. LOL spree is too streaky.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

in november, I thought fans would vote Lebron, but ...


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> there is a reason that zach didn;t make the team... drug charges earlier in the year.. i hate to say it but it is true.. coaches hate that kinda ****.. zach should have been in it over AK.. in my mind AK doesn't really deserve it... i would have put brand and walker in it before i put aK in..


Rebounds and points aren't everything in basketball. AK is slightly behind Brand on those, but his defense is one of the best in the league. I can't remember the last time a player finished in the top 5 in blocks and steals. And Walker over AK? Pfttt......please....

Randolph is a better argument, but the AS games has proved that the coaches place a big emphesis on winning.....

Another interesting stat about Andrei. AK is averaging more than 15 points, eight rebounds, three assists, two steals and two blocks per game. You know how many guys have done that over the past 25 years? Two. Hakeem Olajuwon in 1989-1990 and David Robinson in 1991-1992.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon will have a great all-star game.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> it's cool man. Kings are 0 and 2 against the mavs and got sent home by them last year. Yall can have ya 2 allstar starters. Prolly be the highlight of ya teams season


The current highlight would be the fact they're the best team in the West right now.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> lol the mavs have 5 capable scorers. They have like 3 guys who average around 18 or 19 a game then nash at 14. Howard was averaging 14 points as a starter. And to be honest the mavs have 2 players participating in allstar weekend just like your team does cause howard is on the rookie team. *shrugs* The mavs are trash but they sent ya team packing last year and beat them 2 times already. Including one game where yall blew a 14 point lead in the second half. *shrugs*


"lol", actually they don't. They have 2 guys at 18+ and another at 16. Since you're gonna shove Mavs stats down everyone's throat every chance you get wouldn't it make more sense to know the stats? Accuracy would help your arguments.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> No LEBRON/BRAND/WALKER


That's 3 out of 14 reserves. What about the other 11 guys?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is stupid that 20-game Ray Allen makes it over Nash and Andre Miller.


I think a top 10 player is going to make it a contender for a top 30 player if the top 10 player plays 10 games...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It is a shame Elton Brand didn't make it. He is one the hardest workers and most productive players on the court in the NBA.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Biggest question:
> 
> Why didn't Lebron make the team?????????


this all star voting is really make me feel #$&(*)&#Q$(&$#Q&Q#&$Q#&$#&$Q#&$#Q$Q& 

this is more of a popularity contest than anything, and we all know yao ming's impact to his team last year is nowhere near what lebron to his team this year, consider this, if yao ming's name is john smith, black, and come from cleveland, do you even think he will make the all-star team last year ??

most fans in general, or should i say, general public, love to see something "NEW", and they have never seen anybody that tall from far east in their life (well, at least most of them), let alone play in the nba, just that, has enough power to generate an all-star spot, thus you can somehow imagine the power of being "UNIQUE".

why cant the league let everyone who deserve to be on the squad be in the squad ??????
i believe they can somehow find a way to split 48 mins to every deserving player in the league since there are not too many of them anyway.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: I agree*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont see who Zach should be in there over. Definitley not over Kirilenko. Zach right now does play on one side of the ball and thats offense


zach definately deserve to be in the game, he might not be as
deserving as ak47 but why cant they let him be in the game ??


by the way, what da hell is james brown doing in your avatar ?? lolz just kidding, that mugshot should set the standard for all future coming mugshot of all our naughty celebrities.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> I´d say: Sprewell>Finley>Allen


SPREE FINLEY ALLEN ALL DESERVE TO BE IN THE GAME !!!!!!

you fans need to find a way to pursue the league to get all deserving player in the game
theres gotta be a way to split 48 mins among all deserving players.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Boozer isn't better than Martin. Boozer is a role player like Eric Dampier.
> 
> Boozer also is not a good defender at all.
> ...


mister big homer, i hope you do realize boozer is the main factor why cavs are winning right now, dont you ?? he has step up lately being the second option next to lebron and provide the necessity when lebron is having an off day, by compare boozer to k mart indirectly you are admitting boozer is heck of a player, k mart is a border-line all star (this year's all star).

oh by the way, that role player named eric dampier is a top 4 center in the west and whats even more striking is he is still improving.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> 
> 
> Um.. he is a way better defender, 10x atlectic, can lead his team to the finals.
> ...


scrappy logic, first of all, if you put boozer in k mart's position in that nets team, they will make the finals also, there are many factors that took nets into the finals than just k mart can lead his team to the finals, you are forgetting j kidd arent you ?

i remember the 97-98 lakers have four all-star in shaq, kobe, e jones and van exel also, and their werent exactly champion that year, having 3 or more potential all-stars does not warrant a winning team, you can have 4 all-star in your team and still go on have a losing record.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i thinked odom should of been it, but i dont think he was snubbed. It was either him or Martin, and the coaches voted martin. Martin is a good choice though with his team better and all. I just think its not right Odoms not in there


they both deserve to be in it, can we just find a way to get both of them in &$#$*Q#$Q$Q#*$^#Q($^Q#$^#Q$^# !!!!!!!!
fans want to see a wild man dunk like crazy and they want to see a big man dribble like a point guard goes coast to coast for a dunk also.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> The fact Ray Allen is on the team over Brand is laughable. He shouldnt of even made it over his own teammate Rashard Lewis.
> 
> Nice to see Sam I Am make it though.


this post in fact, is very very "LAUGHABLE".


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Boozer is 6'8 and not athletic really, Magloire is 6'11 and has some of the longest arms in the league.
> 
> That's no difference?


boozer is very very athletic, i believe i saw him participated in a dunk contest during his high school days on espn, hes 6-7 and has a standing reach of 9-2, i believe magloire has the same reach as him.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> *East*
> Jason Kidd
> Baron Davis
> ...


they really should change the rule for selection of all-star squad, every year there are players who deserve to be on the team went on not making it.
if the conest is base on popularity then the rule should be set as any player who receive 1200000 votes will automatically be in the game and so on.

brand should make it, so is spree, finley, odom, nash, a miller, dampier, lebron, boozer, d miles (ha ha just kidding, i wonder what you guys would say if he make the team this year), melo, reef and some more.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Reserves Named*



> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> they really should change the rule for selection of all-star squad, every year there are players who deserve to be on the team went on not making it.
> ...


There are only 12 slots per team. I dont know how many players received 1.2 mil votes, but every allstar caliber player can not make the team, there's really nothing that can be done about this. The league can't please all the fans all the time. The way the selections are based now, at least the majority of the fans are pleased because their favorite players are starting. The coaches pick the reserves, so some guy will miss out. No matter how you try and change the allstar game format someone will not like it.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I want Melo in the rookie game and AK at Flip's disposal, like Marion last year. Both defensive, complete SFs.


----------

